

This developer is flooding your appstore with 1,000 new apps per week - whatts

Developed by a german company called Tobit.Software [1], &quot;chayns&quot; has produced more than 10,000 apps to date [2], all flooding the popular app stores [3].<p>&quot;chayns&quot; turns Facebook pages into mobile apps for Android, iOS, Windows Phone and Blackberry, automatically, trying to make your profession as a developer obsolete.<p>On Android alone, the company uses more than 30 developer accounts to push 10,000 apps per week to Google Play [4].<p>Is this compliant with Google&#x27;s policies? No [5]. Does Google care? It doesn&#x27;t seem so.<p>Today, Google updated its policies for developers, but are they credible at all? &quot;chayns&quot; did also violate against the old version of the Content Policy.<p>&quot;chayns&quot;, in the meanwhile, is filling entire cinema halls with aspiring new developers that are going to spam your app store as well [6].<p>[1] &lt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;new.tobit.com&#x2F;&gt; (German)
[2] &lt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.iphone-ticker.de&#x2F;spam-tobit-software-baut-apps-aus-10-000-facebook-seiten-57671&#x2F;&gt; (German)
[3] &lt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tobit.com&#x2F;chayns?lang=eng_us&gt;
[4] &lt;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;developer?id=Tobit.Software&gt; up to &lt;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;developer?id=Tobit.Software+GER31&gt;
[5] &lt;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;about&#x2F;developer-content-policy.html&gt; (&quot;Spam&quot; section)
[6] &lt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;images.vogel.de&#x2F;vogelonline&#x2F;bdb&#x2F;698700&#x2F;698727&#x2F;4.jpg&gt;
======
jaredsohn
I don't think the motive is "trying to make your profession as a developer
obsolete" or that these actions are effective in doing so.

~~~
whatts
That depends. If we talk about high-quality apps, innovative applications,
products used by millions of users, I'm sure you're right. And I guess most HN
users (if involved at all), will probably doing these things. But for smaller
apps, smaller companies/clients, I definitely disagree. Those companies will
start to think that every business should have its own app, just as everybody
needs their own website, and so they turn to "chayns" (or competitors) to get
a free mass-produced app. That does harm to the overall quality of apps as
well, of course.

------
AbhishekBiswal
This reminds me of the developer who made over 47,000 Blackberry apps.

[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/08/one-developer-
makes-o...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/08/one-developer-makes-
over-47000-of-blackberry-10s-120000-apps/)

~~~
whatts
Yes, definitely. And we can see that 1,000+ apps per week, maybe even growing,
can quickly result in 47,000 apps here as well.

------
dholowiski
I have an appstore?

~~~
whatts
I knew that some nitpicker would discuss exactly this phrase ;) It's the
appstore that "you are using", or the appstore that is "installed on your
phone", in case you don't know what I'm referring to, otherwise.

~~~
gm
It's not a nitpick. But whatever, it's not my app store that's affected.

~~~
whatts
Sort of, because I'm sure he/she knew exactly what the title was referring to
;) Anyway, that's not really important. By the way, it affects Android, iOS,
Windows Phone and Blackberry -- what platform are you using then?

